# Zebras?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you train a zebra to be ridden? Yes. But to have an entire riding school with soley zebras, I'd say that is unrealistic and most likely not going to happen. For one, zebras tend to be very difficult to work with in general, never mind breaking one to ride. Finding at least a dozen "zack the zebras" is going to be impossible. Even if they are able to be ridden I doubt many would be suitable for children or beginners (who would make up most of your clientel). 

Have you ever worked work a donkey? Id suggest start working with one and that should let you know what your in for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

There's several reasons zebras don't make ideal domesticated animals, especially as a riding animal.

First, they haven't been bred as a domesticated animal on the same scale as the horse has. They can be extremely aggressive and are much more difficult to desensitize against natural instinct.

Second, from what I understand, they have extremely weak hindquarters and backs. Again, this would most likely due to the lack of breeding to carry weight more efficiently.

The final reason would be the cost. Unless you live close to where they naturally occur, and in an area where it would even be legal to remove one from the wild to domesticate, the cost of importing would be huge. I think some people breed them in North America, but they are very much in the minority.

If anyone feels the need to correct me, or elaborate on anything I said, feel free. I didn't have time to do research before posting.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

There are 2 kinds of Zebra. One kind is nicer than the other but I can't remember which is which.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

can you train zebras to ride .. yes, they require MUCH more work and socialization and years of training to be safe to carry a rider, as zebras instincts are to run/ spaz out when things touch their backs. I have looked into riding zebras at times, and a well broke one usually sells for 20k-25k or so for a gelding. and then depending on your state you may require a special permit to have one, as it is technically not a horse, and an exotic pet, if they let you have one at all, so having a whole stable of them , unless you have unlimited funds and years to wait to accumulate them, probably not


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it would be more realistic to look into zorses (preferably with QH breeding). Think of a mule x 10. From what i hear they are not easy to work with. Again a zorse would be a better bet because they are half horse. Talk to meredith hodges. She has bred and worked with mules and donkeys for years, she ill have insight on how they think. Once you get how to work with a mule down to a science, you may have a shot with a zorse.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

After spending the better part of five years developing a solid working relationship with George, who is a very donkey-like mule, I just can't imagine trying out a Zebra. Way steep learning curve there, and likely painful as well ;-)

Steve


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Years ago a pony 'ring' made up of all zebras came through town.

Was pretty neat!


----------



## Ponyjumpergirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to look for zor ses or zonkeys maybe because thinking about it now having a whole herd or zebras trained isn't really realistic. Maybe if I got the zorses as foals and then break them in to ride? Or ready trained what do you guys think


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well depends on what kind of training experience you have.. I don't know if anyone could make up your mind for you in that sense, but if I'm buying a horse, I want it trained already, especially if you want a barn full of them, I'm taking for lessons and such. Lots of people I talk to would love a zebra, if not to ride, just to have, they are just pricey and take lots of work.. If I ever win the lottery and can drop that kind of money on an equine.. I would have one, but I can think of 50 other things I would need to buy first:lol::lol:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Zebras belong in the wild, not in a riding school.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Fella I know had a riding zebra. He didn't have it long. He said that thing was a pain in the donkey. Would bite and kick. Just flat a donkey hole. Would ride ok. But you couldn't do much with it except impress your friends. 

Where I'm at we have an exotic auction every year. And typically the animals are all pets. Zebras,camels, and the such. 

Alot of ostrich around here, kinda strange really. But whatever.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Zebra's are not an idea riding mount. From everything I have heard they are incredibly stubborn and can be somewhat bad tempered. They are also quite small, think donkey or pony size but as substantial as some of the pony breeds. Realistically, there are exceptions to the rule but I don't see it being an economically viable idea. The training and permits required to keep something classified as an exotic animal would make maintaining a herd of even 10 animals expensive. In addition, other than the "Hey I rode a zebra" novelty there is not a lot of benefit. Its not like small children or young adults would be able to learn to ride on a zebra. Sustainable and repeat customers (the heart of a business) would be difficult to find.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

.... I wonder what liability insurance would run you. Even if you could find and afford 20 of the greatest riding zebras in the world insurance companies would be charging you out the nose (and every other oriface of your body!) for insurance! I have a feeling they won't take to people riding wild animals easily!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

